# Snow



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flake


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Snow goose.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

snow cone


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

snow blower


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Storm
Camo
Man
Balls


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yellow snow


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Snow leopard


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

snowboard


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Snow White


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Snow shoes
Snow ski
Snow berries
snow slide


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

snow angel


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Snow job

Snow ville

Snow ing

Snow shovel

Snow plow


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Snow chains


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Snowy River


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

snowbird... the song by Anne Murray


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

snowcap
snowbush
snowfield
snowbank


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Snowdrift

Snowman


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

snow bunny


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Snowhawk
Snowsuit
Snowfall
Snowpack
Snowbound


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chester Kasnowski


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Snow blind


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

snow fly


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Snow storm


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

snowmobile


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

snowcat
snowpants
snow crystals


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Snowfall


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

snow globe


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hank Snow


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

snow mobile


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

'snowonder I love this site! UWN is the best.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

himalayan snow****


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> himalayan snow****


should have figured you'ed pull out the snow****..... :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Snow College


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Lorenzo Snow


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Snowshoe hare


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Snow fort
snowball fight
don't eat yellow snow


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

snowcross


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Snow Basin Resort


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

snow devil - a snow angel made in the nude


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

snowbound - what you become after making snow devils


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

'snow business like show business :O•-:


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

The Eskimos' Hundred Words for Snow
by Phil James
tlapa powder snow
tlacringit snow that is crusted on the surface 
kayi drifting snow
tlapat still snow
klin remembered snow
naklin forgotten snow
tlamo snow that falls in large wet flakes 
tlatim snow that falls in small flakes 
tlaslo snow that falls slowly
tlapinti snow that falls quickly
kripya snow that has melted and refrozen
tliyel snow that has been marked by wolves 
tliyelin snow that has been marked by Eskimos 
blotla blowing snow
pactla snow that has been packed down 
hiryla snow in beards
wa-ter melted snow
tlayinq snow mixed with mud
quinaya snow mixed with Husky ****
quinyaya snow mixed with the **** of a lead dog
slimtla snow that is crusted on top but soft underneath
kriplyana snow that looks blue in the early morning 
puntla a mouthful of snow because you fibbed
allatla baked snow
fritla fried snow
gristla deep fried snow
MacTla snow burgers
jatla snow between your fingers or toes, or in groin-folds 
dinliltla little balls of snow that cling to Husky fur 
sulitlana green snow
mentlana pink snow
tidtla snow used for cleaning
ertla snow used by Eskimo teenagers for exquisite erotic rituals
kriyantli snow bricks
hahatla small packages of snow given as gag gifts 
semtla partially melted snow
ontla snow on objects
intla snow that has drifted indoors 
shlim slush
warintla snow used to make Eskimo daiquiris 
mextla snow used to make Eskimo Margaritas 
penstla the idea of snow
mortla snow mounded on dead bodies 
ylaipi tomorrow's snow
nylaipin the snows of yesteryear ("neiges d'antan") 
pritla our children's snow
nootlin snow that doesn't stick 
rotlana  quickly accumulating snow
skriniya snow that never reaches the ground
bluwid snow that's shaken down from objects in the wind 
tlanid snow that's shaken down and then mixes with sky-falling snow
ever-tla a spirit made from mashed fermented snow, popular among Eskimo men
talini snow angels
priyakli snow that looks like it's falling upward 
chiup snow that makes halos
blontla snow that's shaken off in the mudroom 
tlalman snow sold to German tourists
tlalam snow sold to American tourists 
tlanip snow sold to Japanese tourists 
protla snow packed around caribou meat
attla snow that as it falls seems to create nice pictures in the air
sotla snow sparkling with sunlight 
tlun snow sparkling with moonlight 
astrila snow sparkling with starlight
clim snow sparkling with flashlight or headlight 
tlapi summer snow
krikaya snow mixed with breath
ashtla expected snow that's wagered on (depth, size of flakes)
huantla special snow rolled into "snow reefers" and smoked by wild Eskimo youth
tla-na-na snow mixed with the sound of old rock and roll from a portable radio
depptla a small snowball, preserved in Lucite, that had been handled by Johnny Depp
trinkyi first snow of the year 
tronkyin last snow of the year 
shiya snow at dawn
katiyana night snow
tlinro snow vapor
nyik snow with flakes of widely varying size 
ragnitla two snowfalls at once, creating moire patterns 
akitla snow falling on water
privtla snow melting in the spring rain
chahatlin snow that makes a sizzling sound as it falls on water 
hootlin snow that makes a hissing sound as the individual flakes brush
geltla snow dollars
briktla good building snow
striktla snow that's no good for building
erolinyat snow drifts containing the imprint of crazy lovers 
chachat swirling snow that drives you nuts
krotla snow that blinds you
tlarin snow that can be sculpted into the delicate corsages Eskimo girls pin to their whale parkas at prom time
motla snow in the mouth
sotla snow in the south
maxtla snow that hides the whole village 
tlayopi snow drifts you fall into and die 
truyi avalanche of snow
tlapripta snow that burns your scalp and eyelids 
carpitla snow glazed with ice
tla ordinary snow


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

WOW :shock: Watcher thats hard to follow :!: 
snowwolf
snowfence
snowpea
snowtire


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Snow job.........

Urban Dictionary #2

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=48369#p489857


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Snow Bunting


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Snow King Resort


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WAC?AW RASNOWSKI 

informacje z kraju i ze ?wiata ...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Snow crab


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

Snowgoons
Snowphobia
Snow turd


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

snowed

snowed in

Snowed Inn Bar & Grill


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Snow monkey
Snow bunny


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll start it up again---snow flake


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

snowscape
snowmaker
snowbelt


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Snow way half of these responses should even qualify!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Abominable snowman


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Snow pack
Snow geese


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Snow dingleberries- my parents' golden retriever gets them stuck in the long hair on her rump when she plays in the snow.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

15 inches of fresh snow for me to shovel today. Jinxed by the Goob! :evil:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> 15 inches of fresh snow for me to shovel today. Jinxed by the Goob! :evil:


Wow, we've had nothing but blue skies here. Uh.....thanks for all the cloud seeding fellas.

snow bank morel, a mushroom


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

snow blown


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

snowmachine


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Snowcow. AKA moose.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

snow squall


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Full snow moon


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Snow-cones...Pineapple orange or blueberry.

Or if your having a party, cherry vodka works well


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hank Snow, Country & Western singer/composer


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Snow Monster


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:

Looks like the snow fairy to me.


----------

